# Rockets Royce White skips game, practice, to be sent to D-League



## 29380

> Royce White — the Rockets first-round draft pick who has been battling an anxiety disorder — has been away from the team for several days now, reports the Houston Chronicle.
> 
> No reason for the absence has been given.


*Read More*

‏


> @daldridgetnt
> In statement, @Highway_30 says Rockets have been "inconsistent" w/agreement "to proactively create a healthy and successful relationship."
> 
> White says Rockets "are aware of my position and the reason for my absence, any other response is inaccurate."
> 
> White says lack of support will make him unhealthy, "and that is not a consequence that I am willing to accept to play any sport."


What a bitch


----------



## ChosenFEW

This dude has a serious problem. Still, it's not his fault


Blame the rockets for knowing this and drafting him.


----------



## Wade County

Disaster.

Shame, cause he has talent. But some guys aren't made for this life.


----------



## 29380

> Royce White @Highway_30
> I'm most defiantly not AWOL... There are many things here ppl don't know, #Honesty is what I'm sticking with. @HoustonRockets "Luke 12:3"
> 
> Problem goes back WAY before D-League assignment. This about #Consideration and #Health it isn't about Rebounds & Money.
> 
> My "anxiety" hasn't caused inconsistency in my participation with the team from training camp until 72hrs ago, ✈ to DET, ✈s Isn't the issue.
> 
> I'm most definitely* not AWOL... There are many things here ppl don't know, #Honesty is what I'm sticking with. @HoustonRockets "Luke 12:3"
> 
> It's sad to think ppl ACTUALLY think ? should be higher on my priority list then health..you can't enjoy success OR money without health.
> 
> I'd waste my "Talent", to stand up for myself and what's right, regarding my health 10x's out 10. #Logical Player "Commodity" league.
> 
> "your a COMMODITY" and "we'll support your health needs even if its inconvenient..." just don't go. My health can't afford such an ideal.
> 
> While #anxiety is the issue, the main piece of that isn't AIRPLANES, it's asking for support 4 my disorder thats consistent and fair.
> 
> Again My "Anxiety" is not well but not BAD, my main WORRY is being treated as a digit instead of a HUMAN, in the case of my health.
> 
> “@ThaHECKler_: @Highway_30 dude shut up & play ball, nothin is wrong with u” LAST THING ill say is, comments like ?ONLY prove a disconnect.


:boohoo:


----------



## R-Star

They should be able to drop this piece of shit without paying him anything.

Don't declare for the draft if you can't play you loser. It's that simple.


----------



## Pimped Out

I'll go against the prevailing sentiment in this thread and say I hope the Rockets support him, he gets help, and works through this. I'd hate to see this end up like Ricky Williams where his mental health concerns get completely ignored by his coaches and team and he is forced to work through it by himself.


----------



## R-Star

Pimped Out said:


> I'll go against the prevailing sentiment in this thread and say I hope the Rockets support him, he gets help, and works through this. I'd hate to see this end up like Ricky Williams where his mental health concerns get completely ignored by his coaches and team and he is forced to work through it by himself.


He can't fly. What the **** are they supposed to do?

These stories never end well.


----------



## Wade County

The weird thing is his beef sounds more to do with the fact he is an asset, rather than a person with needs, wants, issues. And he wants to stick it to the man because of it. 

Shouldn't he have known the score when he elected to enter the draft? What does he think pro sports is? He's essentially a poker chip, the sooner he realizes it the better.


----------



## e-monk

they're not treating him like a digit, they're treating him like 7 digits - I wish someone would treat me like 7 digits - even if I didnt like it I'd put up with it for one or two years and never work again


----------



## kbdullah

He's trending on Twitter now for the wrong reasons. If you need to take a medical leave of absense, tell the people who are paying you, don't just skip out. They tried to send him to the D-League and he didn't report.


----------



## kbdullah

Not sure antagonizing someone w/ anxiety disorder on Twitter is the best way to get them to do what you want them to do.

http://hoopshype.com/blogs/sierra/nasty-tweets-royce-white-is-receiving


----------



## rocketeer

it's not like he'd be playing if he were with the team anyway, so might as well get him somewhere where he can play some games which honestly would probably help him out. if he didn't want to play basketball, why'd he accept the contract.

the rockets knew what they were getting into when they drafted him, so if they aren't handling their end of things, that's kinda on them. i doubt that's the case though.


----------



## Floods

kbdullah said:


> If you need to take a medical leave of absense, tell the people who are paying you, don't just skip out.


Maybe his disorder made him do it.


----------



## UD40

This is like Michael Beasley but I don't see Royce sticking around the league much longer.


----------



## 29380

*Lack of playing time one of the issues in Royce White conflict with Rockets
*


> The gulf between the Rockets and rookie Royce White has continued to escalate with no end in sight.
> 
> With White blaming the Rockets for failing to consistently support his treatment for anxiety issues, White is being fined every day he remains away from the team or fails to attend sessions with a therapist the Rockets have arranged for him, a person with knowledge of the situation said.
> 
> White and Rockets general manager Daryl Morey have declined interview requests.
> 
> White began to express his dissatisfaction a week ago, according to the person familiar with talks, initially complaining about a lack of opportunity to earn playing time.
> 
> White met extensively with Rockets general manager Daryl Morey, assistant coach J.B. Bickerstaff and assistant strength and conditioning coach Dave Macha last Wednesday, and again with Morey on Thursday.
> 
> White has not played in any game this season and has been on the inactive list for the past four games. Morey told White in those meetings that other players had earned playing time before him. White, however, argued that he was not given enough opportunity to demonstrate that he could earn a place in the rotation, increasingly saying the Rockets were holding his anxiety disorder against him and that he was being treated as a commodity, a position he has repeated in Tweets following Tuesday’s reports about White missing practices.
> 
> White attended Friday’s morning shootaround and game in Memphis, traveling in a recreational vehicle as part of his agreement with the team to manage the anxiety that comes with his fear of flying.
> 
> White, however, did not attend practices on Sunday or Tuesday and skipped Monday’s game against the Heat. Morey had planned to discuss sending White to the Rockets NBA Development League affiliate along with fellow rookies Scott Machado and Donatas Motiejunas, but has not seen him to have that conversation.
> 
> The Rockets have made arrangements for White to be treated by Dr. Aaron Fink of the Baylor College of Medicine, but White has not attended those sessions, according to the person with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> White indicated via Twitter on Wednesday that he has communicated with Fink, but that he was under the impression that Fink was offering to assist him, but had not considered seeing Fink to be a requirement. He said he had expressed his concerns to Fink, but that the problem is with him and the Rockets and is about “support” rather than anxiety.
> 
> On Tuesday, White issued a statement indicating that his openness about his anxiety disorder had led the Rockets to hold his condition against him.
> 
> “At this point, the Rockets are aware of my position and the reason for my absence, any other response is inaccurate. This is important to me, it is a health issue. I must advocate for my rights, it is a player-commodity league — the failure to meet my requests for support will end with me being unhealthy and that is not a consequence that I am willing to accept to play any sport.”
> 
> Morey had issued only a brief statement.
> 
> “Royce is not available right now. We are committed to his long- term success, and we will continue to support him now and going forward.”
> 
> NBA contracts allow for players to be treated by doctors of their choosing if approved by the teams, but require that players unable to play or practice because of medical conditions see doctors or therapists assigned by the team.
> 
> The Rockets intend to continue to fine White every day he fails to report to practice or attend sessions with Fink, the person familiar with the situation said. White did not attend Wednesday’s shootaround and is not expected at Wednesday’s game. Rockets owner Leslie Alexander on Tuesday said that there were “internal repercussions” for White missing practices and games.
> 
> Alexander brought up the possibility that the Rockets might end up having wasted a draft pick on White, the 16th player taken in the draft in June. The Rockets, however, have no plans to trade or release White, the person familiar with their thinking said.


----------



## kbdullah

Royce claims there was a miscommunication surrounding whether there was a session w/ the therapist scheduled, he posted a pic of his email to his twitter account which was later deleted, but of course, preserved by several onlookers.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Maybe his disorder made him do it.


Yea, poor guy.

They should give him a raise and maybe tell him to take the year off until he gets his shit together.


----------



## R-Star

Rumor is now he might quit the NBA altogether.

I sent him a tweet asking if he'd repay the Rockets any money hes got so far. I don't feel bad joining in on the dog pile of twitter hate.


----------



## Dre

There's clearly more than "anxiety" going on here. 

Like it was said earlier some people just aren't cut out to handle the ancillary elements of the lifestyle despite being athletically gifted or whatever the case may be. But I mean if he walks away he's going to regret it for the rest of his life...seems like a bit of a catch 22.


----------



## R-Star

Dre said:


> There's clearly more than "anxiety" going on here.
> 
> Like it was said earlier some people just aren't cut out to handle the ancillary elements of the lifestyle despite being athletically gifted or whatever the case may be. But I mean if he walks away he's going to regret it for the rest of his life...seems like a bit of a catch 22.


If he would just shut his mouth after a few years people will forget he was a high(ish) draft pick and he could carve our a _who gives a ****_ type journeyman role.


I don't feel bad for this guy. If I knew I was mentally ****ed up, I'd hold off a year on the draft and get my shit together. Especially if I was willing to pull a "My mental health is more important than my contract" like Royce is pulling now. 

If he doesn't care about the money, he should have got his shit straight first.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Can't do his job, so he's gotta go. They'll can you for that at minimum wage, so this millionaire gets no sympathy.


----------



## Floods

Guy comes off like a total jackass in interviews.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Yea he said he will never put the game before his health. That's like a slap in the face to every athlete who's ever been injured.

Just a me-first guy overall. Maybe he'll get his shit together a few years down the line, but they should cut him. Maybe even sue him to get the money back. Some people need to be humbled, no matter how talented.


----------



## hobojoe

What really sucks is the effect on future athletes with anxiety issues. Every time you think about drafting someone with issues, Royce White's name is going to come up and make you reconsider even though plenty of other guys have had success despite their issues.


----------



## OneBadLT123

The Rockets even put into his contract alternate travel accommodations for him on certain trips.(Bus, Limo...etc) Some trips though are unavoidable and must be done by flight.

If this situation isn't fixed soon, he's going to be out of the league in no time. I only hope with the Rockets have a way out of that contract.


----------



## RollWithEm

According to Charley Walters' Twitter.



> Royce White's grandfather Frank says the ex-Mr. Basketball Minnesota expected to work out with Houston Rockets next week.


I think this guy can really contribute to this team if he can get past his personal issues. I wish him the best.


----------



## rocketeer

RollWithEm said:


> According to Charley Walters' Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this guy can really contribute to this team if he can get past his personal issues. I wish him the best.


i don't think he's a better player than either of the other two rookies who basically haven't played thus far, so I don't see him making an impact any time soon.


----------



## RollWithEm

rocketeer said:


> i don't think he's a better player than either of the other two rookies who basically haven't played thus far


And what is your basis for this?


----------



## rocketeer

RollWithEm said:


> And what is your basis for this?


from what I've seen and know about the players?

if better players aren't getting a shot at positions the rockets need better production from, I don't see why royce would get a shot either.


----------



## RollWithEm

rocketeer said:


> from what I've seen and know about the players?
> 
> if better players aren't getting a shot at positions the rockets need better production from, I don't see why royce would get a shot either.


In terms of basketball talent, there weren't 3 better players in this year's draft than Royce White. Jones and Machado are not better than him.


----------



## rocketeer

RollWithEm said:


> In terms of basketball talent, there weren't 3 better players in this year's draft than Royce White. Jones and Machado are not better than him.


lol. royce was not a top 3 talent in the draft.

but that's ok. he does have some talent, I just don't see him getting the opportunity any time soon in houston with the way things have played out. jones and donatas (not machado) haven't gotten their chance yet and they've actually been with the team and I believe are better players.


----------



## RollWithEm

Royce's versatility passing and scoring the basketball at his size can only be matched by one or two other players in the league. An ideal fit for him would be a team loaded with shooters on which he could be the primary or secondary ball-handler. Being on the floor with Lin and Harden would not be such a fit, of course. On a team like the Magic, the Mavericks, or perhaps the 76ers he would flourish. 

You may doubt his talent, but none of the scouts did. The only real knock on the kid was his psychological disorder. If it were not for that, he would have been a top 5 pick.


----------



## 29380

RollWithEm said:


> If it were not for that, he would have been a top 5 pick.


No


----------



## RollWithEm

Knicks4life said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## 29380

RollWithEm said:


> Yes.


At best Royce White is going to be a Anthony Mason/Boris Diaw type player that was not a top 5 pick in this year's draft.


----------



## RollWithEm

Knicks4life said:


> At best Royce White is going to be a Anthony Mason/Boris Diaw type player that was not a top 5 pick in this year's draft.


At best he Josh Smith with less athleticism but a better jumpshot. If it were not for his condition, he has more upside and potential than Beal, Waiters, or TRob.


----------



## 29380

RollWithEm said:


> At best he Josh Smith with less athleticism but a better jumpshot. If it were not for his condition, *he has more upside and potential than Beal, Waiters*, or TRob.


No


----------



## RollWithEm

Knicks4life said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## 29380

Also the Josh Smith comparison make no sense to me the only thing they have in common is that they are tweeners.


----------



## RollWithEm

Knicks4life said:


> Also the Josh Smith comparison make no sense to me the only thing they have in common is that they are tweeners.


They are both excellent finishers on the break. They both handle the ball well for their size. They both play stout post defense on players their size and sometimes bigger. They both pass well off the dribble. They can both be tentative at times with their offensive games. They both defend the pick and roll extremely well. They both prefer to turn over their right shoulder on the low block. You're right... they have nothing in common.


----------



## 29380

Royce White is not a good PnR defender he did a good job defended the post in college but I have my doubt that he'll do as well in the NBA.


----------



## RollWithEm

Knicks4life said:


> Royce White is not a good PnR defender he did a good job defended the post in college but I have my doubt that he'll do as well in the NBA.


He's a smart weakside defender and he understands the pick and roll game. I think he could develop into a nice all-around NBA defender at the 3/4 position.


----------



## 29380

> ‏@daldridgetnt
> Royce White says he won't play for Rockets' D League team, citing "unsafe" atmosphere of team officials making mental health calls.


What a bitch


----------



## R-Star

Knicks4life said:


> What a bitch


They should just cut his ass then.


----------



## 29380

> An official statement from Royce White:
> 
> We say there is such an unknown element to mental health in this country, due to the number of people who are not diagnosed. This element also makes it a tough demographic to support.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> However, it saddens and frightens me to know that in this situation all the decision makers involved have been informed of all the medical dynamics, and yet still refuse to adhere to medical sensibility. *In hindsight of the recent tragedies in this country, that had mental illness variables, you would think it would encourage people to act more proactively in that arena. *You would think that decision makers who are not well informed about mental health, would take the consultation and recommendation of those who are. You would think we would start to do everything possible to not let the tragic consequences befall us first, before we ask the logical question, "why?", "who knew?" "how could we have helped?. Why not take a proactive approach of "who knows?" "how can we listen?", "how can we support now?"
> 
> I do wish to play, but I only intend to do so with the collaboration and recommendation of trained professionals. The purpose of a doctor's confirmation is to ensure that health decisions are made in the sole interest of health and not conflicted with business. My only hope is that decision makers involved realize that doctors are the only logical source to decide action.
> 
> There is an admitted lack of knowledge on behalf of the Rockets and the NBA, it becomes transparent as they choose to forego the knowledge of trained professionals and make independent decisions for something as complex as mental health without consulting any doctors. The Rockets have told me in recent conversations that it is their right to decline even their own doctors' recommendations. The concept of not listening to medical consultants in medical situations is alarming. It is also alarming that a player is susceptible to fines for simply adhering to the recommendation of doctors.
> 
> It is true that accommodating mental health can be very tough and complex, however, sometimes the only reasonable solution to doing what is right is doing what is tough. To portray that the Rockets have been supportive to me is fundamentally incorrect.
> 
> The information that the Houston Rockets have publicly presented about this situation has been extremely misleading and a lot of times totally inaccurate. An image of support has been presented by the Rockets, but the only logical support here would be listening to the recommendation of the medical professionals involved. That has not totally happened here. I have chosen to not play, because the doctors and I believe it to be unsafe for unqualified Rockets front office personnel to make medical decisions, as they are not mental health professionals.


http://www.nba.com/2012/news/12/30/royce-whites-statement/index.html

:nonono:


----------



## Porn Player

That statement probably wasn't meant the way it comes across, but boy, Royce is going to be destroyed for that.


----------



## roux

this guy just isnt fit for the nba lifestyle.. he needs to go home, find a high school to coach and move on with his life


----------



## Adam

I'm starting to get really mad at people calling this a mental health issue. He's afraid to fly on airplanes. All this posturing and so many words and statements is just distracting from the fact he doesn't want to fly.


----------



## 29380

I don't think this has anything to do with travel he is just upset about playing time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I understand what its like to have debilitating anxiety...I have OCD, but I'm highly functional, meaning it doesn't really interfere with me having a normal life. I have only experienced major anxiety during parts of my life with extreme stress or loss. However those few times have provided a window into the world of Royce White. I completely understand how his brain will not allow his body to get on an airplane if that's his trigger. Its hard for people to understand how this isn't a character flaw, but a brain chemistry issue...and one that isn't fully understood even by experts with modern medicine.

The Rockets need to bear some blame because they knew of his condition prior to drafting him. I believe they have tried to make allowances for Royce, and thats commendable. However they should be able to cut him and stop paying him without legal ramifications if he cannot live up to the requirements of his job...NFL style. I have read the statements by Royce and he might be expecting something that just isn't possible for the Rockets to provide.


----------



## Marcus13

Seriously, dude is in for a reality check when he's out of the league. I don't know what job he thinks he's going to find that is going to provide him the mental health support he's seeking.

Unless this really all does come down to flying...in which case, fine, quit your job and go do something that doesn't require travel. Duh.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

White is interesting because he should have had massive red flags due to all the issues he had in college, but he was able to successfully pin it all on an anxiety disorder and ran a wildly successful PR campaign before the draft to put people at peace with it. I was never on board with the Royce White hype leading up to the draft and thought the lottery was a massive reach even on talent alone.

How does this guy go in the lottery when a player like Draymond Green, who has the same skill set but was better in every way in college and is an ultimate locker room guy, goes in the second round?


----------



## kbdullah

Knicks4life said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with travel he is just upset about playing time.


Yeah. Royce's argument seems to be that the Rockets not giving him playing time is making him anxious. That's a tough sell. But if it works, I'll be the first one declaring that I have anxiety disorder.


----------



## Wade County

Dude is grinding my gears. Disorder or no, you gotta earn your minutes man. Can't do that sitting at home not with the team.

I think Royce may be in the wrong profession. The Rockets nor the NBA are going to be able to give the guy the assistance and special support he needs, sad but true. This is a tough business - and he will be on the scrap heap by years end.


----------



## 29380

> SpearsNBAYahoo Rockets suspend Royce White for refusing to provide services as required by his Uniform Player Contract.


...


----------



## OneBadLT123

I wonder if the Rockets can go after White for breach of contract?


----------



## Diable

They definitely do not have to pay him if he doesn't make an effort to honor the contract. I would assume that they can simply void the contract, but maybe Dornado could offer a more qualified opinion. It's probably not worth the effort to go after any money he's already collected.


----------



## GNG

I can see this ending in a lawsuit...

Since White keeps saying that the Rockets are ignoring the advice or "mental health professionals" - or are simply not qualified to be making decisions regarding his mental health - has it ever been said what exactly it is that they need to do? 

Or does McHale just need to put him on the court and play him 40 minutes a night and consult a mental health professional every time he wants to make a lineup change coming out of a timeout?


----------



## kbdullah

I was driving to work today listening to 97.9 The Box, the local urban radio station, and they were talking about Royce White. They had a frustrated fan on the line giving a rundown of what happened, and then ... Royce White called in! He kept talking about wanting to limit the exacerbations of his mental issues and establishing a protocol. I'll see if they have a link to the interview on their site.


----------



## Adam

kbdullah said:


> I was driving to work today listening to 97.9 The Box, the local urban radio station, and they were talking about Royce White. They had a frustrated fan on the line giving a rundown of what happened, and then ... Royce White called in! He kept talking about wanting to limit the exacerbations of his mental issues and establishing a protocol. I'll see if they have a link to the interview on their site.


Safe to assume Royce satisfied his core elective with Psych 101. Keep tilting those windmills Royce.


----------



## Bogg

I dunno, it seems like he's just stunned people aren't bending over backward because he says he has a mental illness. Even if you assume it's the flying(which it isn't), that's not stopping him from practicing, showing up to home games and road games reachable by car/bus/train, and working with the team-appointed officials. Sounds kind of like a hipster teenager, to be honest. "I have a mental illness so I get to write my own rules, or I just won't show up"


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> I dunno, it seems like he's just stunned people aren't bending over backward because he says he has a mental illness. Even if you assume it's the flying(which it isn't), that's not stopping him from practicing, showing up to home games and road games reachable by car/bus/train, and working with the team-appointed officials. Sounds kind of like a hipster teenager, to be honest. "I have a mental illness so I get to write my own rules, or I just won't show up"


Yep. The only thing I hope for Royce is that he's out of the league and doesn't earn a penny from the NBA.


Enjoy pissing away someone most of the world only dreams of, you spoiled piece of shit.


----------



## kbdullah

kbdullah said:


> I was driving to work today listening to 97.9 The Box, the local urban radio station, and they were talking about Royce White. They had a frustrated fan on the line giving a rundown of what happened, and then ... Royce White called in! He kept talking about wanting to limit the exacerbations of his mental issues and establishing a protocol. I'll see if they have a link to the interview on their site.


LINK: http://theboxhouston.com/9075216/exclusive-rockets-royce-white-talks-suspension-anxiety-disorder-listen/


----------



## Diable

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8885289/royce-white-reinstated-rockets-sent-d-league



> The Houston Rockets have reinstated suspended forward Royce White and he's due to report to the team's developmental league affiliate on Feb. 11.
> 
> The 6-foot-8 White, the 16th overall pick in the last draft, has been on the inactive list all season as he worked on an arrangement with the team to balance his acknowledged anxiety disorder with the demands of the NBA schedule.
> The Rockets said Saturday they had reached an agreement that "addresses the major issues" for the two sides. The league and the players' union have both approved the settlement, the Rockets said.


----------

